# Lowering Salts, Sugars and Fats



## pops6927 (Nov 13, 2011)

These are the "Big 3" that are detrimental to our health.. what tips can you give about reducing these in your daily diets; stuff that others might not have thought of or done?  Or, we can start separate threads on each, but sometimes we can do more than one at once.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 13, 2011)

One thing i am doing, although it may be fruitless, but the more others do it the more manufacturers will listen - I am writing to different ones to  support healthier living, not just making money; after all, healthier living and living longer makes longer-purchasing good customers!

Wrote a feedback to Tyson Co. on their roast chicken cold cut, which is very good with the exception of salt - WOW! - 210 mg of sodium per slice!  That's twice as much as maximum recommended amount per any single product serving (100 mg. or lower).  Here's what I said to try and elicit some sort of product feedback:

you catch more flies with a drop of honey than a gallon of gall!):

"I recently purchased a package of your Tyson Oven Roasted Chicken Breast, UPC no. 023700031556.  It, by far, is the best made commercially produced roast chicken breast on the market!  

However, I wondered if you made something similar that is much lower salt?  I am on a low sodium/low fat/low sugar diet after 4 strokes and 210 mg of sodium per slice is excessive, even for a normal diet.  Does the processing of the product dictate that much sodium or is it for flavor/likeability?  I understand it is brined, but  can a low sodium version be produced?

I am founder of YAWYE (pronounced "YA-WE", silent 2nd y), for You Are What You Eat, to promote healthier living one-bite-at-a-time, a group on http://www.smokingmeatforums.com.  We don't advocate water and crackers only, lol... just reducing fats, salts and sugars for better health and trying to avoid what has happened to me - 4 strokes - to live longer and healthier so we can be here longer to buy more of your great products!  Thanks so much for hearing me out, and look forward to any help you can give!"

I'll post a follow-up if i hear anything back, i gave them my email address!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 13, 2011)

We just got back from Arlington at the Highlands where there is a new Penzey's store that just opened!  I explained to the manager I was involved with Smoking Meat Forums website and we are looking for more healthful ways but still enjoy our hobbies.  She had a special gift box on sale for $7.95, reg. $12.95 that contained 4 jars of Salt-Free seasonings:

33rd and Galena - salt-free seasoning, a southern-stye spice good on ribs,veggies, etc.

Forward! - salt-free seasoning on popcorn, potatoes, sandwiches, chicken, etc.

Mural of Flavor - salt-free seasoning for chicken, vegetables, potatoes, etc.

Arizona Dreaming - salt-free taco seasoning, on mushrooms, mix with oil and lime juice for salad dressing, etc.

Basically, you have to try each one and decide for yourself all the possibilities you can use each one on!

The Box:








inside:







explanation of purpose and gift card you can sign:







cards inside the box, and the Kind Heart in the cover is actually a bumper sticker!







If you don't have a Penzey's near you (there's only a few per state) you can log into their site, http://www.penzeys.com and order their free catalog.  They have a wide variety of salt-free spices and blends, more than I've seen on many other sites, plus a wide variety of many other seasonings also, definitely a catalog to add to your collection of wise places to buy from!  I was super impressed with their store and the manager's graciousness, she refused to let me pay for the box!


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2013)

[h1]Institute of Medicine: Low Salt Intake May Be Unhealthy[/h1]
Health experts have long promoted one simple, consistent message when it comes to salt intake: cut back. Now, a review from the Institute of Medicine suggests that a diet too low in sodium may actually be unhealthy for those at risk for heart problems.

Full article below.....  

*http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2013/...ow-salt-intake-may-be-unhealthy/#.UZTiEqKTjng*


----------



## kathrynn (May 16, 2013)

DaveO....you can lower your sodium intake so far and it will hurt your electrolite numbers.  Not a good thing!  Can make you feel like you are having stroke symptoms.  BUT....lowering is a good thing but not toooo far.

My 2 cents!

Kat


----------



## buttburner (May 16, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> [h1]Institute of Medicine: Low Salt Intake May Be Unhealthy[/h1]
> Health experts have long promoted one simple, consistent message when it comes to salt intake: cut back. Now, a review from the Institute of Medicine suggests that a diet too low in sodium may actually be unhealthy for those at risk for heart problems.
> 
> Full article below.....
> ...


With all the hidden salt in our foods I highly doubt that we could cut back that much to hurt us, unless we REALLY tried!!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 16, 2013)

I find the best thing to do is make as much stuff as you can from scratch, and when you buy any canned goods (beans, diced tomatos, ect.) get the low sodium stuff. This gives you more controll on the salt content - not 100%, but still a lot better then pre-made stuff. A great way to get flavor and still keep it convenient is to make broths ahead  of time then freeze them in ice cube trays and store them in a ziploc bag. Then when you need some flavor toss a cube or two into your sauces.

I also have been using a lot of fresh herbs and either lime or lemon juice for flavor. It really works, and you either don't need salt or can get away with very little salt.


----------



## rdknb (May 16, 2013)

You have to weigh the risk of heart attack etc with the loss of electrolytes, those can be replaced with pills.  I take a blood pressure pill that does just that and do take potassium and  magnesium.


----------



## kathrynn (May 16, 2013)

RdKnB said:


> You have to weigh the risk of heart attack etc with the loss of electrolytes, those can be replaced with pills.  I take a blood pressure pill that does just that and do take potassium and  magnesium.


I do the BP pills too.....my fingers and feet let me know when I have over done it with the sodium too!  Like sausages...but not for fingers!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 13, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> DaveO....you can lower your sodium intake so far and it will hurt your electrolite numbers.  Not a good thing!  Can make you feel like you are having stroke symptoms.  BUT....lowering is a good thing but not toooo far.
> 
> My 2 cents!
> 
> Kat


Kat......Oh but we have a Pill for that.....I hate Drug Co. and Their Doctors...just take this pill and you can eat what you want.......Their not doctors For Health anymore....:(

Ron


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 13, 2013)

I tried the 33rd and Galena and let's just say it is fantastic. You don't need salt with this mixture to get the great flavor!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 13, 2013)

My husband needs a salt lick...may get him one as a joke soon.  I do try and reduce the "salt" or sodium in our foods and is one reason that I can and use fresh things to do that.  

We are what we eat!

Kat


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 13, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> My husband needs a salt lick...may get him one as a joke soon.  I do try and reduce the "salt" or sodium in our foods and is one reason that I can and use fresh things to do that.
> 
> We are what we eat!
> 
> Kat



Sounds like SWMBO. She would put salt on salt if I would let her.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 13, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > My husband needs a salt lick...may get him one as a joke soon.  I do try and reduce the "salt" or sodium in our foods and is one reason that I can and use fresh things to do that.
> ...



I have put the lo-salt in the shaker before too. He noticed the difference. I am working on it!

Kat


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 14, 2013)

mrs. Dash actually has some great flavor to it!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been using a lot of fresh herb & veggie wet rubs. I put them all in the blender with a little oil, vinegar, and/or water and give it a whirl, I go for a sligthly runny paste consisancy. I do put a little salt in, but way less than a dry rub. Using flavors like citrus and hot peppers really add flavor without needing salt - even bellpepper works well.

This is one I did for chicken that was great:

1 small bunch cillantro

1 bunch green onions

5 cloves garlic

1 jalapeno

1 red bellpepper

1 tomato

4 limes juiced

1 Tbs kosher salt

1 Tbs black pepper

1 Tbs cummin powder

1/2 C olive oil

1/2 C vinegar

(water if needed for consistancy)

I put that on the chicken and let it soak in for 24 hrs., then smoked with mesquite, really nice flavor without to much salt.


----------



## backlashed (Feb 16, 2014)

Pops, thanks for the tip on Penzeys, there is a location near me and I'm going to stop by today and see what they can do for me. If I remember, I'll report back on the results.   We are already deep into Mrs. Dash products and like them a lot.

JI Rodrigez, thanks for your herb rub recipe, that's the kind of stuff I'm looking for, I'll give that a shot too.

The overwhelming evidence is that too much sodium isn't good for any one and can be a serious issue for many of us.  Many sauces are practically salt water with flavor. A favorite of mine, Franks Hot Buffalo Wing Sauce has 460 mg in one TBSP.  Yikes!


----------



## rlk438 (Feb 16, 2014)

With smoking meat for flavor, using mrs dash and cuting all the salt I can. Doing s4l diet. I have lost over 100lbs and am off 2/3 of my BP meds and running 110 to 120.  It has to be a life style change. I have even used fresh tomatoes this summer to make no salt / sugar added BBQ sauce. Apple cider vinager and spicy so a little has a lot of flavor.  I really like this site for all the great info.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi All! Great thread!

I use red, black and grey sea salts instead of white salt, (as those have some calcium, magnesium, and potassium in them versus just the straight sodium), and they also add wonderful flavor, and color!

When I met my husband, he was on blood pressure meds, cholesterol meds and supplements and so forth. He could not believe all the colored salt and also olive oil I use. BUT, he is now off all meds, and all his internal numbers have changed for the great, (thankfully), and we love our feasts every day.

Here is to eating wonderful, healthful, food!

Happy new and delicious week to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

And I meant to attach this photo... OK, hope that helps...Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah













DSCN3157.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 24, 2014


----------



## tina chandler (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been on s4l since Feb 2014 and have learned how to make many things without salt - my husband and I are both salt-free detectives.  Crazy how much hidden sodium there is in many things.

I'm definitely checking out Penzeys.  Hubby loves to smoke pork and chicken - look out world


----------

